# Green tree pythons in vic?



## Xinibee (Nov 15, 2008)

just wondering if your alowed to keep green tree pythons in victoria ..im sorry if this is in the wrong section but im just curious


----------



## mrmikk (Nov 15, 2008)

If you are appropriately licensed , then yes


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Nov 15, 2008)

Yeah we are, they come under the Advanced License catergory.


----------



## Xinibee (Nov 17, 2008)

What name is it under as i cant see green tree python (Morelia Viridis) in the advance licence category


----------

